# goggles decision



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

hey guys, I really need some help on deciding which goggles i want to buy. It is between the dragon mace, Dragon dx with headphones, or the oakley crowbar. Some reviews would be nice and pics are below. Thanks guys!:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd go for the crowbars. I have a pair and the field of vision is great plus they fit nicely with my trace helmet. After a while you don't even notice your wearing them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

i wouldnt get maces, i have a pair. i ruined the lenses really easily becuz i let water sit in them for a little too long, but besides that the foam is also starting to come off after 1 season. go for oakley, then you know your getting a good product


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

hey guys thanks for the reviews on the mace. it is pretty much out of the question at the moment due to the reviews on the lens stuffing up. The oakley crowbar sounds pretty great but i still also like the dragon dx goggles. are there any reviews on that as well? Thanks guys and keep them coming on the crowbars as well!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a pair of dragon dx goggles. Never had any problems with them,comfy and good field of vision.


----------



## backtobasics (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently bought a pair of Dragon dx, and although I haven't been able to actually ride with them, they feel comfortable and not to mention they look great. They are on the bit bigger side though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

you should check out the Airblaster Airgoggles. I have not heard 1 single bad review on those things, nice plain jane gogs that apparently will never ever fog up. big field of vision. worn by my favorite rider tim eddy. check them out soon cuz the '09's are on sell for very good right now. like, half off. reg 90 for 45 now. and the proam airgogs and the regular airgogs are teh same tihing. just matters what color you want. check them out. i am getting the purple tim eddy's for sure


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You really cant go wrong with most Oakley goggles...A-Frames, Crowbars, or even Wisdoms...they all fit differently, i think Wisdoms and Crowbars are slightly wider than A-Frames for people with bigger heads..

I have A-Frames myself and the only goggles i'd change to would be Crowbars...all their goggles are so damn comfortable. And they all seem to fit perfectly with my RED Hi-Fi Helm


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ashbury or Airblaster


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Get the pair that is the most comfortable to wear.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Reede said:


> Get the pair that is the most comfortable to wear.


Agreed.

10char


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

crowbars. by far. 
i have 2 pairs of crowbars actually and i love them. 
i also like electrics, they look sweet and are great quality goggles, but when it comes to quality oakley does it right.
ive never had a single bad thing to say about my oaks. they fit perfectly around your face and the lenses give you excellent vision. 
there strong too. 
way better than the dragons.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

If your only considering those 3, then the crowbars. But take a look at the Smith I/O's, mad nice.


----------

